# Gaggia Baby Twin - Steam/Hot water spout pump not kicking in.....HELP!!



## Limbo (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi everyone. First post so be gentle!!

I have a Gaggia Baby Twin which has just broken on me. The machine will still make coffee but when you turn the steam knob the pump doesn't start. To start with I assumed it might be a seperate pump so I have taken the machine apart to investigate (I am a 'fixer'!). It looks like there is only one pump which I now assume must do both jobs (coffee and steam).

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome

No expert by any means would have thought there was only one pump the steamer just works on pressure does steam come out has the baby been descaled had similar problems but mine a baby classic not a twin. there are others much more suitably qualified than me on the forum

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The baby Twin has a seperate thermoblock unit for steam generation which may have expired or be blocked with scale, or it could be electrical as iirc the pump needs to run to drive water into the thermoblock unlike the regular Gaggias.

One of the Gaggia gurus will probably be able to offer specific advice on the most likely cause and fixes.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, from my experience it is one of two problems, 1 very simple 2 not very good

1, could be the spindle on the steam valve has worked loose, very common problem, the magnet can not then activate the sensor. simply remove the lid and re-set the spindle if loose.

2, the thermal fuse may have gone, this will need profesional intervention, if in lancs/w yorks area i could assist

hope this helps

mark


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, I have a baby twin, that developed exactly the same problems. Not being remotely techie in any way, I had to have it repaired by http://www.gaggia-service.co.uk I had a new front touch panel and steam valve. I aslo had a full service while it was there. Got to say they did an excellent job and it performs, if anything, better than new. The only down side was that it was away for over a month. I found them very helpfull.

Ian


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

It's hypo allergenic and a lot of over it has a line made up of minerals, so if you're skin is totally sensitive, you'll be able to escort using their product line created from minerals.There is also a source of side-effects is deterioration due to improper use. MAC Makeup UK For technology-based businesses, this isn't trivial; it's rare to find an employee who can be expert in more than one supplier's systems.I apply it with a eyeliner brush although many of my customers use our Lip liner applicators to achieve a perfect lined eye. MAC Makeup You can either remove Sophos SafeGuard Disk Encryption for Mac yourself from your PC or you can do it by some kind of software.To avoid further situations like these, you should try out some relaxation techniques that will help you relieve your anxiety and nervousness. MAC makeup There are lots of companies using MLM to distribute their products & services, so if you are thinking of joining a MLM company how do you choose the best one for you?I think at my thirteenth birthday party I hired a beautician to do my and my friends' makeup.


----------

